# Becoming a lost art



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Since my wife retired she has been getting into a lot fancier cooking. She is doing a bigger garden again and canning a tomato base sauce. She uses this saucce making Italian sauces. Not a lot of people doing this anymore.
View attachment 225792


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

When I put in a garden I tend to put in a lot of tomato plants. I plant Roma and one other variety. I haven't gotten into canning, but I chop up some and freeze in zip lock bags. The rest I turn into stewed tomatoes. I cook it down, drain off some of the liquid once the tomatoes settle and season it up. I freeze it in different size containers. I use it mostly for spaghetti sauce and chili. I need to give canning a try.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

You're definitely right, becoming a lost art. I like to can. I only do it once or twice a year. It's a lot of work, so when I do it, I do a lot and make a long day of it. The only people that I know that can are a couple of older guys from work. All of my grandparents did, but that was it. It's too bad. I mean, the nice thing about canning is you can pretty much can whatever you want. I like to make and can all sorts of crazy relishes.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I can also.


----------



## RonSwanson (Apr 20, 2016)

I like to dabble in several different preservation techniques. Canning, pickling/fermentation, oil, sugar, and drying. The first time i tried it I was very surprised how easy it was.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Cannot imagine a year without my wife's canned base tomato sauce. She cans 5-6 bushels every summers end. Takes her 2 full days i stay out of her way while she works her tail off. On day 3 I pick up the torch to can cucumber pickles and salsa and she helps out too. A true labor of love, I pray the good lord keeps us canning till he comes calling.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Canning, while labor and time intensive, is very enjoyable. My grandmother taught me and I plan to pass it down to my daughter.


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

I love to can. Nothing tastes better than your own. When I make big pots of soup I end up canning what's left from dinner and the kids grab a jar when hungry. Works out great. Not many people do it anymore though.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

I can all kinds of stuff 
Venison rabbit wild turkey tomatoes and homemade applesauce 
My kids will do anything for homemade applesauce 

Peaches pears and fish also
Look up victoro food mill it makes pasta sauce salsa and applesauce very easy to make. 
We did 38 quarts of applesauce in one night 
My favorite way to eat wild game is after I have canned it. I've even got a couple quarts of canned squirrel ready to be featured at a wild game dinner


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Not a lost art, just an art that is practiced by a few of us. Supermarkets have loss leader sales on Asparagus for Easter, just to get someone into their store to buy everything else. I bought 7 lbs. We used 6 pounds to make Pickled Asparagus. Ended up with 6 pint jars, 4 of them regular pickled and 2 had a 1/4 teaspoon of crushed red pepper flakes added. Some of the left over Asparagus was put into quart plastic bags with the brine. That is going to be the craft beer snack food the next couple of weekends and the jars will get opened over the early summer.

All the jars sealed so they are now in the basement root cellar. The two bags are back in the fridge. We just rotate them once a day. Two white shallots in each jar and bag and several garlic cloves.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

We only do the basic, tomatoes(mostly for chili), beans & applesauce.
It is a bit of work, starting with tilling the garden, but they taste better.
I'd hate to add up all the time and money(lids), it would be cheaper to buy


----------



## Bms (Aug 18, 2015)

We can venison, chicken, pork , beef, tomatoes, peppers of all different flavored, pickles, applesauce, pear sauce, salsa, grape,strawberry, blackberry jams, and jellies. We can a few veggies, but freeze most of them. We grow a large garden and try to grow or shoot as much as we can, to help cut down on the grocery bill, family of 6. When we really get rolling with tomatoes, I have 4 canners going. Started canning more to get rid of some of our freezers, Had 2 large chest and 1 large upright stuffed, last year, I want to get down to 1, not sure I can


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I can venison and mushrooms. Was planning on canning some suckers this spring, but the time of catching and the time to can just didn't line up. I miss having home canned tomatoes, grew up on them, should make that a priority.


----------

